

Pliant Un-Success Story - enqk
http://www.fullpliant.org/doc/intro/history

======
zaphar
English is obviously not this guys first language. I wonder if that helped
contribute to its "un-success". It would probably a huge help if someone
helped translate his site and documentation to correct english.

